# Key of Business Success



## atikur (Aug 6, 2014)

There are some keys of business success. You can achieve the success if you apply this.
The very first key is focus: You have to be much focused to know what you need to attain in business and life. You will find people who do this. Exactly, how? They have constructed their minds of their goal and starting from that point this objective will be the primary thing on their thoughts. Every decision which they take following the goal fixation is going to be when it comes to achieving this particular goal. There is absolutely no deviation through the focus, as soon as it is decided.
The 2nd key is planning: There is absolutely no success with a course of action. With no adequate strategy expense is feasible to translate the fantasy into reality since the ladder will be missing. After you have found as well as agreed upon objective, you will need to support it having a long-term plan along with a short-term strategy. The long-term strategy has the ultimate outcome broken up in perhaps five or 10 years routines. The immediate plan however may have the long conditions plan broken in to bite-sized plans that have to be accomplished and monitored over brief duration, state monthly, three-monthly as well as six-monthly. These programs are what will figure out the business success to have a business owner.
The 3rd key is do not Downplay Your competitors: When business owners are launching online businesses, they frequently state they have got no competitors. Since they believe what they are performing is completely distinctive. 
Still most investors believe that if you do not have competition, you might not possess a market. Particularly, if customers are not currently purchasing a service or product like your own, maybe there's absolutely no demand for this. 
Generally, a person at least have oblique competition, or some other firms serving the client need having a different solution compared to yours. And in some cases, you are doing have direct competitors. 
In any case, tackle who these competitors have been in your business strategy. And don't write off your competitors to be poor or not worth. Because if they may be still running a business, they have to be doing a minimum of something correct. Also, writing competition could harm your trustworthiness. 
Therefore make sure to state what their competitors are succeeding, after which highlight explanations why you think your business can beat all of them.


Startup Business


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll add:

1. Specialize in what you do well; don't do what isn't as profitable
2. Don't be afraid to do things differently if it works for you
3. Always evaluate how you do things to see if they can be done in a better way
4. Don't feel like you have to do everything, if you're not good at a necessary task hire someone to do it


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your tips.
For me the most important thing is to have a good business plan, it is an essential roadmap for business success.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

One of the biggest is to not be satisfied with the status quo, keep testing and trying new mgmt techniques, marketing tactics, etc. Constantly iterate to find what works and optimize it.


----------



## Inspired Buffalo (Nov 10, 2013)

All good tips.

My biggest avice is know your numbers. I know down to the penny how much everything I do costs. I manufacter also. I don't just do T Shirts.
My other thing is Zero Debt. I am dead set against borrowing money at any cost.

These are two of my golden rules


----------



## merchtree (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh yeah A+


----------



## MarkHerry (Nov 20, 2014)

Good business strategies are always important for a successful business. If we want to achieve goal and want to earn profit then we should focus on some good strategies. My company is providing quality service and can solve all issues for accounts, taxes and many business management issues.
Stone Sharp Accountants


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll add two more things:

1. Decide that your #1 business objective is to please your customers. It's more important than making a lot of money. Serve your customers well. Give them what they ask for and more than they expected, and the money will follow.

2. Upsell. Your customers buy all kinds of things in addition to T-shirts, and they may think of you as "The T-Shirt Company" only. I can't tell you how many times I've delivered a print job to a customer to find that he has a cupful of pens, basket of koozies, etc. that he ordered elsewhere. I've begun printing my own flyers on inkjet paper depicting other items I provide, and I have several versions of the flyer so that they are pertinent to each type of business (ie the liquor store flyer has beer bottle openers, koozies, etc.) Every T-shirt delivery now contains one of these flyers. All those small orders take very little of your time and add up to a significant amount of income.


----------

